# Lunar Eclipse Tonight



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Go out and watch it, 19:30 hours to 23:00 hours.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

This is the best I could get. Anyone with more skills do better?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I forgot my camera and i was stuck at work. But i kept sneaking peeks.. 

It was wonderful to see


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, Damn I totally forgotten about it because I got paged for a problem at work.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Its alright Peter, only 3 more years until the next one


----------

